# CRMW Open Evening - 14/04/11



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

I thought I would start a new topic for those of us who are attending the CRMW open evening this Thrusday on 14/04/11.

I have noticed that there is a thread for CRMW cyclers part 2 but I'm lost reading through all the posts so thought for us girlies starting out this would be a good place to start.

Anyone else out there attending this evening? Where in your journey are you? To read where I am click here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261166.0

I'm looking forward to chatting with you all


----------



## katteach (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi

Im also attending the CRMW open evening on Thursday

Im kat 29 and im at the very start of this roller coaster!
I have a beautiful DD who just turned 3 and have been ttc no 2 for 2 years
Sadly a lap recently revealed i have serious tubal damage as a result of the 
c-section i had with my DD. IVF is our only option. 

Really looking forward to the evening as ive heard such good things about the clinic

Kat x


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Kat,

Sorry to hear about the tubal damage. I've heard only positive things about CRMW and am also really looking forward to going. 

Are you on the nhs waiting list also? xx


----------



## katteach (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi

No we are not eligible for NHS treatment as we already have our DD, so we are self funding
Looking to start IVF in the autumn as we are getting married in July and really want to enjoy that first  
Whereabouts are you coming from?
Kat x


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Congratulations on your wedding! Enjoy it because it's a day you'll always remember! I'm from Cardiff so not too far away, how about you? xxx


----------



## katteach (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi

We are from Gloucester so about an hour away!
We are also going to look at LWC Cardiff while we are in the area  
Look out for us tommoz im small and blonde and hubby is tall and dark!

xxx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hiya,

Not too far to travel then! 

Will do, i'm mid height and brunette as is the OH!  

xxx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi,
I'm not going to the open evening this month but I did go last month  they are lovely there the place is great . When we went we booked our first appointment on the night after seeing the place ...
We had our first appointment and Amanda was brill.

You won't be disappointed . Hope ur opening evening goes well and your treatment starts soon 

Helen xxxx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Helen,

I thought CRMW was a great place, really impressed. We will definately have out treatment here, just waiting for one more test the end of May then one more consultation the end of June through nhs, then find out where on the nhs list we are then go from there really! xxx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

God I find the nhs a complete nightmare , everything takes forever with them  (I am very impatient  Lol) we are just about to go on the nhs List !! Waiting for a appointment with my consultant in singleton . Luckly we have the funds available to pay for 2 private goes while we are on the list and if I'm not pregnant by then we will have the nhs  to fall back on. Just want to get started !! Feels like we have been trying for a life time to get pregnant even tho it's only 2 and a half years lol.

Hope ur treatment comes along quickly xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Helen bear in mind you are only allowed to self fund one cycle while on the nhs, that's if u tell um how many you have funded lol


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't tell them, thats what I was going to do!! They wont know


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

God I'm shocked by that cause both Lwc and Crmw both told us that we could do two and still untitled to nhs treatment!! That's  were we had our info on how mAny we could do . Lwc Swansea does nhs as well so very surprised with the Misinformation from them!!
Thanks for the tip ladies xxx


----------

